# Noob b14 supsension 1k to spend



## DukeU03 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi, I have about 1k to spend on suspension mods for my b14 - I currently have nothing done to improve handling other than 17x7 wheels. I was told to use this forum for my question when I posted in the b14 area. I basically just want the car to handle very well and maintain a ride comfort that is still decent at least. I was told the Tein Basic CO setup is a good place to start - I think it is like $750, which would leave me with like 250-400 left to spend on parts for handling...anyone have any suggestions or could anyone suggest any other routes? Thanks in advance for any and all help, I have found there is a wealth of knowledge on here so I know I'll get decent advice - Thanks!


----------



## DukeU03 (Jan 1, 2006)

PS this is for a daily driver...nothing special just looking to improve the handling and try to maintain as much ride comfort as possible and drop the car at the same time...Would sway bars be at all worth it? I foudn a set of ST front and rear for $300 so I thought that would round out the 1k nicely if it would be cost effective. Again, thanks in advance for any help you guys could give.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Tein Basics are good for the price, you can get then for bout 900 or a bit less. Also read the above sticky


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok, this is gona get deep. i have a b13 and i have k-sport coilovers. in hind sight i would really rather have gotton hyperco's and koni's. 

hyperco is a company that makes springs for racing teams such as nascar and the like, you can also order replace ment springs for your coilovers in any rate you wish. the people over at sr20forum got together with a b14 and b13 and had them wind up a coilspring 300lb/200lb front/rear respectivly. it lowers the car 1inch in front and .5 in the rear <any more without short struts or coil overs is garunteed to make your car bottom out. steve folts on sr20forum does the koni inserts. then get ES bushings all around, fstb/rstb, and matts controlarm brace and you should be darting around the road like a bloody go kart.

edit: loose the wheels, they arnt helping you at all.


----------



## DukeU03 (Jan 1, 2006)

Doesn't the wider tire give better traction...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

DukeU03 said:


> Doesn't the wider tire give better traction...


to an extent, but yours are also probably really heavy which hurts your handling and braking. The best rims for our car are light weight 15's. something like a 15x6.5 shoudl suffice.


----------



## DukeU03 (Jan 1, 2006)

ahhh, yes, that does make a good deal of sense, I took them off of my 94 mustang gt (thinking of how they improved the handling on that vehicle) but not realizing how their weight would probably be a detriment to a car with about half the hp... ...thanks for opening my eyes to a pretty obvious answer!


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i'd be interested to know how wheels of a mustang fit on a 4 lug se-r...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

jeffinbham said:


> i'd be interested to know how wheels of a mustang fit on a 4 lug se-r...


Older mustangs are four lug too.. i believe some might even be 4*100.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> to an extent, but yours are also probably really heavy which hurts your handling and braking. The best rims for our car are light weight 15's. something like a 15x6.5 shoudl suffice.


and the wheels you speak of look somethinggggg likeeeee THIS!








B14 SE-R WHEELS!! yes. many people think the wider/larger wheels are better. while the width is helping the larger size+smaller side wall are kicking the weight much farther out on the wheel. its like a giroscope, small ones you can hold in your hand and turn side to side with relative ease. now get a bigger one and try...notice a differance? :thumbup: 

get some good 15's or 16's if your into the bigger wheel look (15's with a 205/50/15 tire are the best tho) thats 16 lbs or under and youll be kickin


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

*Same question - Little different thoughts*

Hi Guys;
My question is sort of the same. Only I have some other questions too. 

Had my mechanic check my suspension today, thought it was feeling weird. He took it for a spin and told me that my shocks probably need to be replaced. I figured that was the case. 

So, now I'm at an impass. Do I just replace the shocks with some regular off-the-shelf stuff, or do I go with the higher grade stuff. If I do that, should I get more than the shocks replaced? What else should be replaced along with the shocks? It's a mostly stock B14. I'd like to maybe lower it a little bit to get rid of some of the wheel gap, but it's not essential. 

Let me make it clear that I have zero intention of taking this car to the track. That being said, I do want the car to perform better than stock, feel more nimble cornering, and not feel like I'm going to get flung out the side window when my gilfriend takes a hard corner (Gotta love that 'oh-shit bar')

I've read Mike's Suspension page on Sentra.net, but he seems mostly to focus on tuning for the track. 

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

GR2's are valved alittle stiffer than stock so that may make the ride a bit more go-karty if you know what i meen. then you can set front and rear strut tower bars and then the front control arm brace matt makes. and some sway bars and you should be set on cheap yet good street suspension.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pete? said:


> GR2's are valved alittle stiffer than stock so that may make the ride a bit more go-karty *if you know what i meen*. then you can set front and rear strut tower bars and then the front control arm brace matt makes. and some sway bars and you should be set on cheap yet good street suspension.


 oh christ, you are becoming thug like the roomie, i am starting to get scared.


If you want to drop your car, get KYB AGX's with hyperco springs, koni bumpstops and motivational rear mounts if at all possible. Or you can go the coilover route and get some tein basics. Both will run you about the same price. Both are very moderate suspension setups.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

If you want to drop your car said:


> As always, sound advice from psuLemon. OK two questions on your post.
> 
> If I go the shock/spring package you're talking about, is that ALL I'm going to have to buy, to get my mechanic to do the install, or will I need more goodies or will he have to do some modification so he'll be able to do the install.
> 
> ...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

infazorak said:


> As always, sound advice from psuLemon. OK two questions on your post.
> 
> If I go the shock/spring package you're talking about, is that ALL I'm going to have to buy, to get my mechanic to do the install, or will I need more goodies or will he have to do some modification so he'll be able to do the install.
> 
> ...


If you got everythign i suggested witht he spring shock/strut combo with koni bumpstops or if you got the tein basic, you would have everything you needed. I mean unless you wanted to do stb or sway bars or tie bars. I think you can also get Camber plates to get your front camber to Zero. But that is out of my league and people like Chimmike or Reverm would know more. They are the two suspension junkies. i just know what works.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> If you got everythign i suggested witht he spring shock/strut combo with koni bumpstops or if you got the tein basic, you would have everything you needed. I mean unless you wanted to do stb or sway bars or tie bars. I think you can also get Camber plates to get your front camber to Zero. But that is out of my league and people like Chimmike or Reverm would know more. They are the two suspension junkies. i just know what works.


Guess I'd better start saving my pennies. The Tien Basic looks like it'll do just what I want. Nothing too extreme, yet plenty flexable. Save a few more pennies, and get a set of sway-bars, and tower-strut brace to go with it all to tie everything together. 

Thanks for the good advise psuLemon


----------



## DukeU03 (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, I want to give you guys another thanks for all the help on this, you more than answered my questions.


----------

